
Silicon Cowboys: The story of Compaq computer - nodesocket
https://www.netflix.com/title/80104318
======
nodesocket
I watched Silicon Cowboys last night and was really impressed. The stories of
Rod Canion, Jim Harris, and Bill Murto utterly fascinate me. Three guys from
Texas who originally were going to start a mexican restaurant chain ended up
starting the world's fastest growing technology company instead.

